# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی برای کنکور تجربی 96

## alk1370

سلام به همه دوستای خوب...من قراره سال 96 کنکور تجربی بدم به واسطه اینکه لیسانس برق دارم و اول باس خدمتم تموم شه بعدش دوباره شرکت کنم... چند تا سوال داشتم ممنون میم دوستان پاسخ بدن:

1) با منابعی که دارم که کتابای 90،91،92 هستن میتونم شروع کنم یا تغییرات این کتابا زیاد خواهد بود؟

2) با توجه به اینکه از دروس تجربی هیچی نمیدونم! و چون دو سال فرصت دارم چجوری برنامه دو ساله بریزم؟یعنی اول از درسای دوم شروع کنم به خوندن بعد سوم بعد پیش؟

3) برای شروع چه درسایی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟خودم به ریاضی و فیزیک علاقه دارم اگه چهار درس رو بخونم تا آخر تابستون یعنی ریاضی،فیزیک،ادبیات،دینی خوبه؟البته این دروس حفظی رو داوم باس مرور کنم 

4) هر گونه پیشنهادی دارین برای بهتر شدن برنامه ام با تشکرات قبلی استقبال میکنم!!


اگه از دوستان تجربی که میخان 96 کنکور بدن کسی هست باعث افتخارمه که تو این تاپیک باهاش در ارتباط باشم

----------


## MeHDi96

> سلام به همه دوستای خوب...من قراره سال 96 کنکور تجربی بدم به واسطه اینکه لیسانس برق دارم و اول باس خدمتم تموم شه بعدش دوباره شرکت کنم... چند تا سوال داشتم ممنون میم دوستان پاسخ بدن:
> 
> 1) با منابعی که دارم که کتابای 90،91،92 هستن میتونم شروع کنم یا تغییرات این کتابا زیاد خواهد بود؟
> 
> 2) با توجه به اینکه از دروس تجربی هیچی نمیدونم! و چون دو سال فرصت دارم چجوری برنامه دو ساله بریزم؟یعنی اول از درسای دوم شروع کنم به خوندن بعد سوم بعد پیش؟
> 
> 3) برای شروع چه درسایی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟خودم به ریاضی و فیزیک علاقه دارم اگه چهار درس رو بخونم تا آخر تابستون یعنی ریاضی،فیزیک،ادبیات،دینی خوبه؟البته این دروس حفظی رو داوم باس مرور کنم 
> 
> 4) هر گونه پیشنهادی دارین برای بهتر شدن برنامه ام با تشکرات قبلی استقبال میکنم!!
> ...


 سلام. كتابا تغييرات داشتن و بهتره از منابع جديد استفاده كنيد. برنامه رو خودتون ميدونيد ولي من پيشنهاد ميكنم با برنامه ي كانون برنامه ريزي كنيد. با توجه ب اينكه قراره كنكور تجربي بديد و هيچي از زيست نميدونيد ب نظرم زيست رو اولويت همه درسا قرار بديد. تو تابستون ديني نخونيد. با توجه به اينكه رشتتون برقه نبايد رياضي فيزيك زياد مشكل داشته باشيد. پس پيشنهاد ميكنم اول زيست بعد شيمي بعد رياضي و فيزيك رو اولويت قرار بديد. براي دروس حفظي مثل عمومي ها(به جز عربي و قرابت ادبيات) وقت زياد هست و الزامي نيست تو تابستون كار بشن. موفق باشيد…

----------


## zhosein

با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز 
قبل از هر چیزی می خواستم بگویم برادر من هم با داشتن مدرک مهندسی مکانیک امسال در کنکور 94 شرکت کرد و خدا را شکر توانست پزشکی قبول شود پس شما هم می تونید
و خلاصه مثل شماها در کنکور زیاد پیدا میشن/اگه دوست داری با یکی از این افراد آشنا بشی می تونی در مورد رستگار رحمانی تحقیق کنی که با داشتن شرایطی مثل شما در مدت پنج ماه تونست در 2رشته تجربی و زبان رتبه اول و در رشته زبان رتبه حدود 40 بدست بیاره و این باعث که اولین کسی باشد که سازمان سنجش به علت مشکوک بودن این موفقیت دو بار از او کنکور بگیره با این وجود که در منطقه کاملا محروم درس می خونده پس بازم میگی شما هم می تونید
و اما در مورد کمک به شما در زمینه شروع به خواندن برای کنکور 96 باید بگم چون شما از دروس کنکور کارشناسی فاصله گرفته اید بهتر است اول بگویم از روزی 5 ساعت شروع کنید تا از درس های دبیرستان ازرده خاطر نشوید 
بهترین کار برای شروع این است که روی تمام درس های که به علاقه نداری یک دور کامل روزنامه ای وار بخونی :Yahoo (35): و سپس دور دوم با عمق بیشتر و دور سوم با عمق بیشترتر... :Yahoo (20): 
درس هایی مانند زیست شناسی و شیمی بیشتر توان خو را خرج کنید اما درسی مثل زمین شناسی اصلا نیازی به خواندن آن ندارید (برای زیر شاخه ی یک) 
باید حتما حتما حتما... شما در کنکور های آزمایشی شرکت کنید که بهترین گزینه برای شما آزمون های سنجش است چون فاصله بین آزمون ها یک ماهه است
و اما سخن پایانی با پیگیری کردن آزمون های سنجش از مهر و خواندن دروس توضیح داده شده در بالا شما مطما می تونید رتبه زیر 1000 را بیاورید مگر اینکه اراده فولادین چون رستگار رحمانی داشته باشید که در این صورت رتبه ی........
و اما در مورد خودم بدون شرکت در آزمون های مختلف که این بزرگترین اشتباهم بود 3200 کنکور 94 شدم به همین خاطر توصیه می کنم در آزمون های حتما شرکت کنید 
یا علی

----------


## farshad7

سلام 


من 96 کنکور دارم

زیست و فیزیک وشیمی عوض شده


باید از دوم شروع کنی چون به هم مرتبطه

----------


## Arezou.N

> سلام به همه دوستای خوب...من قراره سال 96 کنکور تجربی بدم به واسطه اینکه لیسانس برق دارم و اول باس خدمتم تموم شه بعدش دوباره شرکت کنم... چند تا سوال داشتم ممنون میم دوستان پاسخ بدن:
> 
> 1) با منابعی که دارم که کتابای 90،91،92 هستن میتونم شروع کنم یا تغییرات این کتابا زیاد خواهد بود؟
> 
> 2) با توجه به اینکه از دروس تجربی هیچی نمیدونم! و چون دو سال فرصت دارم چجوری برنامه دو ساله بریزم؟یعنی اول از درسای دوم شروع کنم به خوندن بعد سوم بعد پیش؟
> 
> 3) برای شروع چه درسایی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟خودم به ریاضی و فیزیک علاقه دارم اگه چهار درس رو بخونم تا آخر تابستون یعنی ریاضی،فیزیک،ادبیات،دینی خوبه؟البته این دروس حفظی رو داوم باس مرور کنم 
> 
> 4) هر گونه پیشنهادی دارین برای بهتر شدن برنامه ام با تشکرات قبلی استقبال میکنم!!
> ...


ba salam manam lisanse bargh daram o mikham 96 konkor bedam bara daroo ag khastin mitoonim ba ham barname rizi konim
ag mayel bodin be in id email bedin
helyantin@ymail.com

----------


## zahra_sba

اول بهتره دروسی که ضعیفید و دروسی مثل زیست و شیمی که برای تجربی مهم هستنو خوب بخونید رفع اشکال کنید 
بعد ازمون شرکت کنید طبق بودجه بندیش پیش برید 
سنجش بهتره 
موفق باشید

----------


## nasimp

سلام.منم دانشجوی بیوتکنولوژی دانشگاه آزاد هستم و سال 96 درسم تموم میشه.میخوام کنکور96 شرکت کنم و هدفم هم فقط پزشکیه دولتیه... بزرگترین مشکلی که دارم اینه که درس های دانشگاهمو هم باید بخونم و هم برای کنکور... به خاطر همین خیلی نگرانم.میخوام برنامه ریزی خوبی داشته باشم چیکارکنم؟ :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Fredy

سلام،خسته نباشید.من هم لیسانس آموزش زبان دارم و میخوام کنکور 96 تجربی شرکت کنم.به نظرم برنامه کانون خیلی خوب بود توی اون زمان که من کنکور دادم.

----------


## Fredy

به نظرم کسایی مثل ما که یک بار تجربه کنکور رو داشتن بهتر میدونن چه جوری باید برنامه ریزی کنن و از حداقل زمانی که دارن استفاده کنن.من خودم با اینکه خانه دار هستم،صبح ها زود بیدار میشم و بیشتر تایم درس خوندنم همون موقعیت چون بعد از ظهر ها درگیری بیشتره.به نظرم برنامه کانون خوب باشه.میتونین امتحانش کنین

----------


## bio97

سلام منم لیسانس بیوشیمی  دارم میخوام برای کنکور 96 شرکت کنم ولی متاسفانه معدل نهاییم  خوب نیست چون 25 درصد خیلی مهمه واقعا موندم شرکت کنم یا نه

----------


## setareh60

> به نظرم کسایی مثل ما که یک بار تجربه کنکور رو داشتن بهتر میدونن چه جوری باید برنامه ریزی کنن و از حداقل زمانی که دارن استفاده کنن.من خودم با اینکه خانه دار هستم،صبح ها زود بیدار میشم و بیشتر تایم درس خوندنم همون موقعیت چون بعد از ظهر ها درگیری بیشتره.به نظرم برنامه کانون خوب باشه.میتونین امتحانش کنین


پس شرایط شما هم مثل من هس البته من 2 فرزند هم دارم که شرایط سخت تر میشه و باید برا اونا هم وقت بذارم.... آرزوی موفقیت دارم براتون

----------


## setareh60

> سلام منم لیسانس بیوشیمی  دارم میخوام برای کنکور 96 شرکت کنم ولی متاسفانه معدل نهاییم  خوب نیست چون 25 درصد خیلی مهمه واقعا موندم شرکت کنم یا نه


  یا باید ترمیم معدل شرکت کنین یا اینکه باید در حدی بخونین که بتونین جبران کنین... البته هنوز تاثیر معدل برای 96 مشخص نشده اگه مثبت باشه که نیاز به ترمیم نیس ولی اگه قطعی شد ترمیم معدل شرکت کنین

----------


## roya22

سلام منم لیسانس دارم و میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## نانا

[QUOTE=alk1370;475311]سلام به همه دوستای خوب...من قراره سال 96 کنکور تجربی بدم به واسطه اینکه لیسانس برق دارم و اول باس خدمتم تموم شه بعدش دوباره شرکت کنم... چند تا سوال داشتم ممنون میم دوستان پاسخ بدن:

1) با منابعی که دارم که کتابای 90،91،92 هستن میتونم شروع کنم یا تغییرات این کتابا زیاد خواهد بود؟

2) با توجه به اینکه از دروس تجربی هیچی نمیدونم! و چون دو سال فرصت دارم چجوری برنامه دو ساله بریزم؟یعنی اول از درسای دوم شروع کنم به خوندن بعد سوم بعد پیش؟

3) برای شروع چه درسایی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟خودم به ریاضی و فیزیک علاقه دارم اگه چهار درس رو بخونم تا آخر تابستون یعنی ریاضی،فیزیک،ادبیات،دینی خوبه؟البته این دروس حفظی رو داوم باس مرور کنم 

4) هر گونه پیشنهادی دارین برای بهتر شدن برنامه ام با تشکرات قبلی استقبال میکنم!!


اگه از دوستان تجربی که میخان 96 کنکور بدن کسی هست باعث افتخارمه که تو این تاپیک باهاش در ارتباط باشم
[/QUOTEمن هم شرایطی شبیه شما دارم. و تو اینستا پیج زدمinsta@ konkoor_baad_ az_salha
میتونیم با کمک هم به هدفمون برسیم

----------


## نانا

سلام منم با داشتن مدرک کترشناسی ارشد میخوام دارو قبول شم
تو اینستا پیج زدممیتونید فالو کنید @konkoor_baad_az_salha
کنکور بعد از 12 سال

امیدوارم بتونیم با سعی و تلاش و دادن انگیزه و اراده به هم قبول شیم

----------


## Armin80

> سلام به همه دوستای خوب...من قراره سال 96 کنکور تجربی بدم به واسطه اینکه لیسانس برق دارم و اول باس خدمتم تموم شه بعدش دوباره شرکت کنم... چند تا سوال داشتم ممنون میم دوستان پاسخ بدن:
> 
> 1) با منابعی که دارم که کتابای 90،91،92 هستن میتونم شروع کنم یا تغییرات این کتابا زیاد خواهد بود؟
> 
> 2) با توجه به اینکه از دروس تجربی هیچی نمیدونم! و چون دو سال فرصت دارم چجوری برنامه دو ساله بریزم؟یعنی اول از درسای دوم شروع کنم به خوندن بعد سوم بعد پیش؟
> 
> 3) برای شروع چه درسایی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟خودم به ریاضی و فیزیک علاقه دارم اگه چهار درس رو بخونم تا آخر تابستون یعنی ریاضی،فیزیک،ادبیات،دینی خوبه؟البته این دروس حفظی رو داوم باس مرور کنم 
> 
> 4) هر گونه پیشنهادی دارین برای بهتر شدن برنامه ام با تشکرات قبلی استقبال میکنم!!
> ...


منابع عوض شدن منابعتونو عوض کنید 2چون دوسال زمان دارین الان بهتره تو تابستون زیست1 روبخوانید عربی1رو مرور کنید فیریک و ریاضی کلا ذوم دبیرستان رو کار کنید

----------


## Armin80

روس حفظی رو کار نکنید

----------


## mina.o

> سلام به همه دوستای خوب...من قراره سال 96 کنکور تجربی بدم به واسطه اینکه لیسانس برق دارم و اول باس خدمتم تموم شه بعدش دوباره شرکت کنم... چند تا سوال داشتم ممنون میم دوستان پاسخ بدن:
> 
> 1) با منابعی که دارم که کتابای 90،91،92 هستن میتونم شروع کنم یا تغییرات این کتابا زیاد خواهد بود؟
> 
> 2) با توجه به اینکه از دروس تجربی هیچی نمیدونم! و چون دو سال فرصت دارم چجوری برنامه دو ساله بریزم؟یعنی اول از درسای دوم شروع کنم به خوندن بعد سوم بعد پیش؟
> 
> 3) برای شروع چه درسایی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟خودم به ریاضی و فیزیک علاقه دارم اگه چهار درس رو بخونم تا آخر تابستون یعنی ریاضی،فیزیک،ادبیات،دینی خوبه؟البته این دروس حفظی رو داوم باس مرور کنم 
> 
> 4) هر گونه پیشنهادی دارین برای بهتر شدن برنامه ام با تشکرات قبلی استقبال میکنم!!
> ...






سلام منم کارشناسی میکروبیولوژی دارم و میخوام برای کنکور 96 بخونم و میدونم ک کار سختی هس ولی خوشحال میشم ک با هم بتونیم برنامه ریزی خوبی داشته باشیم

----------


## konkuri1396

کنکوریهای 96 منم 96 کنکور دارم و به نظرم حتما به اینجا یه سری بزنید:

برنامه ریزی برای کنکور تجربی 96 و کنکور ریاضی 96

----------


## Samaneh.m

سلام.منم میخوام بعد از ۱۱ سال دوباره کنکور بدم .ارشد فیزیولوژی جانوری دارم ولی خیلی به پزشکی علاقه دارم اصلا نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم و چیکار کنم لطفا اگر شما یه برنامه ریزی خوب گرفتید مارو هم در جریان بزارید.شرایط من سخت تره چون یک بچه ۲ ساله هم دارم انشاالله کم نیارم و همتون هم موفق باشید

----------


## raha_m8665

سلام 
لطفا یک گروه تلگرام بزنید همه دور هم باشیم

----------


## ali1st

شیمی و زیست خیلی و فیزیک اندکی تغییر داشتن اگر از نظر مالی تامین هستید با دکتر افشار مشاوره خصوصی بگیرید اگر هم نه به سایتشون برید و فایل خهاشون که رایگانه رو دانل،د و گوش کنید

----------


## Samaneh.m

من تشکیل زندگی دادم و راضی هم هستم از شرایطم و از اینکه زندگیم دچار سکون بشه بیزارم من ۲۸ سالمه و فقط دلم میخواد به هدفم برسم چون مدرک ارشدم اصلا قانعم نکرد و ادامه دادن هم برای دکتری اون رشته واقعا وقت هدر دادنه چون اینجا برای این رشته ها رزش قائل نمیشن.جدای از اینها من واقعا به پزشکی علاقه دارم امیدوارم همه مخصوصا خانوما و مادران خانه دار مثل من موفق بشن چون هیچ وقت دیر نیست

----------


## Farzad_sh11

سلام منم ليسانس حسابداري دارم،بتازگي سربازي تموم كردم.
امسال در كنار ازمون استخدامي ميخوام واسه كنكور تجربي بخونم . البته امسال در راستاي منابع ازمون استخدامي ميخوام رياضي، زبان، ادبيات و دين و زندگي عالي بزنم، دركنارش يخورده هم شيمي و زيست بخونم.
هدفم دوساله هست

----------


## fatemeh111

> من تشکیل زندگی دادم و راضی هم هستم از شرایطم و از اینکه زندگیم دچار سکون بشه بیزارم من ۲۸ سالمه و فقط دلم میخواد به هدفم برسم چون مدرک ارشدم اصلا قانعم نکرد و ادامه دادن هم برای دکتری اون
>  رشته واقعا وقت هدر دادنه چون اینجا برای این رشته ها رزش قائل نمیشن.جدای از اینها من واقعا به پزشکی علاقه دارم امیدوارم همه مخصوصا خانوما و مادران خانه دار مثل من موفق بشن چون هیچ وقت دیر نیست


سلام عزیزم
منم مثل شما هستم فقط نی نی ۲ ماهست.به نظرت میتونم بخونم.وقت کم دارم.البته برنامم برا ۹۷ هست  ولی میخوام تلاشم کنم شاید امسال هم بشه.برنامه ریزیت رو به منم بگو.ممنون

----------


## fatemeh111

االان بخوام بخونم برا سال دوم سوم پیش چاپ چه سالی باید بخونم؟

----------


## ali1st

پیش اگر باشه 95-96 برای سال های قبل یکی یکی بیا عقب مثلا سوم 94-95 از هرکدوم یکی کم کک

----------


## MeysamHK9476

منصفانه نیست شمایی که مدرک گرفتین با ما تو یه ازمون شرکت کنین و با هم رقابت کنیم ! 
اصلا منصفانه نیست !  :Y (730):

----------


## MeysamHK9476

> سلام عزیزم
> منم مثل شما هستم فقط نی نی ۲ ماهست.به نظرت میتونم بخونم.وقت کم دارم.البته برنامم برا ۹۷ هست  ولی میخوام تلاشم کنم شاید امسال هم بشه.برنامه ریزیت رو به منم بگو.ممنون


حرفی ندارم ، کنکور مهم تر از زندگی و یه بچه کوچیک تر هست ؟

البته ببخشیدا جسارت نباشه ، موفق باشین

----------


## Zealous

> سلام عزیزم
> منم مثل شما هستم فقط نی نی ۲ ماهست.به نظرت میتونم بخونم.وقت کم دارم.البته برنامم برا ۹۷ هست  ولی میخوام تلاشم کنم شاید امسال هم بشه.برنامه ریزیت رو به منم بگو.ممنون


آفرین بر شما این کارتون در آینده به فرزندتون خیلی چیزها رو یاد میده بدون اینکه نیازی به گفتن باشه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Zealous

> االان بخوام بخونم برا سال دوم سوم پیش چاپ چه سالی باید بخونم؟


پیش چاپ 95
سوم 94 
دوم 93
اول 92

----------


## fatemeh111

> [SIZE="2
> 
> حرفی ندارم ، کنکور مهم تر از زندگی و یه بچه کوچیک تر هست ؟
> 
> البته ببخشیدا جسارت نباشه ، موفق باشین[/SIZE]


نگران نباشید،هیچکس جای کسی دیگه رو نمیتونه بگیره.رقیب شما من نیستم بهتره به جای اینطور نگرانی هایی بخونید تا بتونید از رقیبهاتون جلو بیفتید نه امثال ما.مطمئنن تو سنی هستم که خیلی بهتر از شما زندگی و مسائلش رو درک میکنم.موفق باشید

----------


## fatemeh111

> آفرین بر شما این کارتون در آینده به فرزندتون خیلی چیزها رو یاد میده بدون اینکه نیازی به گفتن باشه


ممنون که دلگرمی دادین.موفق باشید

----------


## MeysamHK9476

> نگران نباشید،هیچکس جای کسی دیگه رو نمیتونه بگیره.رقیب شما من نیستم بهتره به جای اینطور نگرانی هایی بخونید تا بتونید از رقیبهاتون جلو بیفتید نه امثال ما.مطمئنن تو سنی هستم که خیلی بهتر از شما زندگی و مسائلش رو درک میکنم.موفق باشید


بعله درسته ! 
موفق باشین ، موفقیت مال فارغ التحصیلا و ....  هاست  نه بچه های دبیرستانی  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## nalisa

انشالله که موفق باشید واس درس خوندنم هیچ وقت دیر نیس

----------


## Samaneh.m

بچه کوچیک بالاخره بزرگ میشه یه وقتی به خودمون میایم میبینیم عمرمون رفته بچه بزرگ شده اما ما هنوز هیچ کاری نکردیم و به هدفمونم نرسیدیم

----------


## ehsan76

سلام 
من امسال کنکور دادم اما رتبم واسه پزشکی خوب نشد اما منابع خوبی رو خوندم  امسال می خوام بهترین منابع رو با کمک شما پیدا کنم اینا منابع من بودن
ریاضی :جامع خیلی سبز و آبی کانون ( البته کل مباحث رو کامل نخوندم ) 
فیزیک : گاج نقره ای پایه و پیش گاج 
زیست : الگو 1 و 2 و پیش و در اخر نشر دریافت سه سال ( خوب نخوندمش )
شیمی : خیلی سبز سال سوم و چهارم و مبتکران دوم 
دینی : گاج و لقمه
زبان : کیاسالار 
ادبیات : آبی کانون
عربی : گاج
تو این یک ماه می خوام دوباره کل خیلی سبز و گاج نقره ای فیزیک رو بخونم  دوباره که واسه ماه مهر از این دو درس راحتر بشم و وقتم رو رو زیست و شیمی  بزارم و منابع محکمتری واسه ریاضی و فیزیک انتخاب کنم حالا یه چند سوال  دارم 
نظرتون در باره ی iq ریاضی و زیست و فیزیک چیه ؟ سطحشون نسبت به کتاب های بالا چطوره ؟ 
می خوام تو قلم چی ثبت نام کنم ؟ واسه رتبه زیر 100 باید ترازم چند شه ؟
درباره ی منابع دیگه هم لطفا نظر بدید با توجه به اینکه من اینا رو خوندم 
راستی واسه زیست امسال می خوام نشر الگو و فاگوزیست و نشر دریافت بخونم نظرتون رو بگید ؟ ( در باره ی iq زیست هم بگید )

----------


## Farzad_sh11

دوستان تو اين تاپيك هم بياين تا كنار رفاقت، رقابت سالم داشته باشيم
گزارش کار روزانه «کنکوری های 96»

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url...6&share_type=t

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*چه رقابت شیرینی بشه کنکور 96 

آدم یاد روز رستاخیز میفته که همگان سر بر می آورند و بسوی یک جا در تکاپو اند : ))))*

----------


## Masoume

ی توصیه: اول باخودتون رقابت کنید بعد با بقیه....

----------


## پریسا20

سلام روزتون بخیر
اگه موافقید بیاید تو گروهی که درست کردم منم پشت کنکور تجربی ام
دوستان اگه گروه کنکوری دارید معرفی کنید
https://telegram.me/********/C86zHwlKAKwqS0rfbkCNnA

----------

